
Replacing Shell Scripts with Python - SpaceInvader
https://medium.com/capital-one-tech/bashing-the-bash-replacing-shell-scripts-with-python-d8d201bc0989
======
schneiderscode
When people try to migrate their shell scripts to a friendlier scripting
language I'm always reminded of this post about "Bruby"[1]. It's a compelling
argument to move to something comfortable but it also means you're at risk of
just using Python's easy "if" and string-parsing logic when you're still
relying on shell script tools for the core functionality.

[1] [https://a-nickels-worth.blogspot.com/2016/05/please-dont-
wri...](https://a-nickels-worth.blogspot.com/2016/05/please-dont-write-
bruby.html)

